# Tool zum Erstellen von Websites



## Maxi2202 (23. April 2012)

Hey Leute,
als erstes Mal ein bisschen Vorgeschichte:

Unsere Schülerzeitung hat sich letztens eine Homepage gebastelt, die aber ehrlich gesagt Mist ist.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn; die alten Chefs sind weg und wir sind auf einer verbockten Website sitzen geblieben.

Da niemand von uns ausreichend Html Kenntnisse hat, frage ich euch, ob ihr ein Programm kennt, das günstig zu haben ist und mit dem man eine Website mit ausreichend Features erstellen kann.

LG Maxi

PS: Hier der Link der jetzigen Homepage: www.humblatt.de


----------



## rabe08 (23. April 2012)

notepad.exe geht auf jeden Fall...

Ansonsten schaut Euch hier mal um Web-Editoren & -Tools, Top-Downloads des Monats, Download bei heise

Ansonsten benutze ich unter Linux noch Kate, bietet aber nicht viel mehr als Context Highlighting. Ecclipse wäre unter Windows eine Option, macht mir aber schon zu viel. WYSIWYG bringt in der Regel xxxxxxx-Code. Lieber einfuchsen und eine einfache Seite mal selbst erstellen.

Alternative: Warum macht Ihr Eure Seite nicht als Blog bei Wordpress oder anderen?


----------



## Pliscin (23. April 2012)

schau mal da  Free - WebSite X5 die smart version soll es auch kostenlos geben weis nur nicht ob das offer schon vorbei ist 
und auf der seite gibt es auch noch Kostenlose Templates schau mal ob da was für euch dabei ist hf 

mfg


----------



## derP4computer (23. April 2012)

Zum selber schreiben kann ich den Webocton - Scriptly - Start - Start-Seite Editor empfehlen.


----------



## kero81 (23. April 2012)

Schau dir mal Ilch an, das ist so ziemlich einfach und es gibt viele Designs die ihr eurer Schhule nach anpassen könnt.


----------



## Kel (23. April 2012)

Greift doch direkt zu einem CMS, als Zeitung werdet ihr doch regelmäßig Artikel veröffentlichen .


----------



## Joel-92 (23. April 2012)

Möchtest du nicht lieber einen Homepage "Baukasten"? Ist um einiges einfacher.


----------



## Maxi2202 (24. April 2012)

Ich finde, die Seite sollte originell sein und auch extras, wie Einbindung von Videos und Fotostrecken können. Meines Wissens braucht man für das Html, CSS und Php. Ein bisschen viel zu lernen, findet ihr nicht?


----------



## Maxi2202 (24. April 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Zum selber schreiben kann ich den Webocton - Scriptly - Start - Start-Seite Editor empfehlen.


 
Danke, probier ich mal aus


----------



## Maxi2202 (24. April 2012)

Pliscin schrieb:


> schau mal da  Free - WebSite X5 die smart version soll es auch kostenlos geben weis nur nicht ob das offer schon vorbei ist
> und auf der seite gibt es auch noch Kostenlose Templates schau mal ob da was für euch dabei ist hf
> 
> mfg



Schau ich mir auch mal an


----------



## MaNT1S (24. April 2012)

ich würde für dich Wordpress empfehlen 
WordPress Deutschland

Leicht zu installieren, gibt verschiedene Templates, welche man auch anpassen kann, und hat alle Funktionen die man braucht um Inhalte zu pflegen.... auch ohne HTML Kenntnisse 

Es bringt dir auch der Beste WYSIWYG Editor nichts, wenn du nicht weißt wie ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. April 2012)

MaNT1S schrieb:


> (...)


 Wordpress ist sehr gut! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Maxi2202 (24. April 2012)

Brauche ich dafür nicht einen Server?
Wir lassen das nämlich bei 1und1 hosten.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. April 2012)

Maxi2202 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> als erstes Mal ein bisschen Vorgeschichte:
> 
> Unsere Schülerzeitung hat sich letztens eine Homepage gebastelt, die aber ehrlich gesagt Mist ist.
> ...


 
Lustige Seite. Natürlich ist es besser wenn ihr die Seite von Grundauf selber erstellen würdet , da die WYSIWYG Editoren einen haufen Müll im Code generieren. Für HTML, Javascript, MySQL und PHP z.B. gibt es tonnenweise Tutorials im Internet. 

p.s. was habt ihr da eigentlich auf eurer Seite, was Java braucht?



Maxi2202 schrieb:


> Brauche ich dafür nicht einen Server?
> Wir lassen das nämlich bei 1und1 hosten.




Dann ist 1und1 euer Server. Je nach dem muss man abklären welche Features dein Hoster anbietet. (MySQL Datenbank usw.) Ein CMS wird dann einfach auf den Server hochgeladen und mit dem Aufruf der richtigen z.B. php Datei installiert. 

Mit dem Projekt, dass ihr vorhabt ist es schon wichtig sich in diese Themen einzulesen - sonst wird das so eine Seite die dann niemand besuchen will


----------



## Maxi2202 (24. April 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Lustige Seite. Natürlich ist es besser wenn ihr die Seite von Grundauf selber erstellen würdet , da die WYSIWYG Editoren einen haufen Müll im Code generieren. Für HTML, Javascript, MySQL und PHP z.B. gibt es tonnenweise Tutorials im Internet.
> 
> p.s. was habt ihr da eigentlich auf eurer Seite, was Java braucht?
> 
> ...


Und wie installiere ich Wordpress?
Hab es heruntergeladen und jede Menge php Dateien.


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. April 2012)

Maxi2202 schrieb:


> Und wie installiere ich Wordpress?
> Hab es heruntergeladen und jede Menge php Dateien.


 wordpress - YouTube. 
Du brauchst auch noch eine MySQL-Datenbank.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Maxi2202 (24. April 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> wordpress - YouTube.
> Du brauchst auch noch eine MySQL-Datenbank.
> 
> 
> ...


 Und die kann ich auf Win7 installieren?


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. April 2012)

Maxi2202 schrieb:


> Und die kann ich auf Win7 installieren?


 Nein, dafür brauchst du dann z.B. XAMPP...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bierseppi (24. April 2012)

am besten du benutzt joomla das ist ein bisschen besser als wordpress und noch übersichtlicher, damit habe ich schon viele pages gebaut


----------



## Maxi2202 (24. April 2012)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## kühlprofi (25. April 2012)

Ich hoffe mal ihr habt keine wichtigen Daten die geschützt sein müssen, bei euren Kenntnissen kommt das nicht allzu gut raus


----------



## akatoti (27. April 2012)

Maxi2202 schrieb:


> Ich finde, die Seite sollte originell sein und auch extras, wie Einbindung von Videos und Fotostrecken können. Meines Wissens braucht man für das Html, CSS und Php. Ein bisschen viel zu lernen, findet ihr nicht?


 
Also mit einem Baukasten Editor und mit keinerlei Kenntnissen wird das ein amüsierendes Projekt ;D
Ich rate zumind. sich die Grundlagen von HTML anzueignen. die sind nicht schwer, sich 4 oder maximal 9 Tags zu merken, wird doch für jeden möglich sein.
Sofern dies vorhanden kann man auch vorgefertigte Templates anschauen. 
Nun wenn es unbedingt ein "einfacher" Editor sein soll : Notepad++ für Leute die wissen wie es geht. 
Rest Editoren wie : Dreamweaver und Co. ( )


----------



## Maxi2202 (29. April 2012)

akatoti schrieb:


> Also mit einem Baukasten Editor und mit keinerlei Kenntnissen wird das ein amüsierendes Projekt ;D
> Ich rate zumind. sich die Grundlagen von HTML anzueignen. die sind nicht schwer, sich 4 oder maximal 9 Tags zu merken, wird doch für jeden möglich sein.
> Sofern dies vorhanden kann man auch vorgefertigte Templates anschauen.
> Nun wenn es unbedingt ein "einfacher" Editor sein soll : Notepad++ für Leute die wissen wie es geht.
> Rest Editoren wie : Dreamweaver und Co. ( )


 Ok ich habe jetzt ein bisschen mit html rumgespielt und kenne jetzt die Grundlagen, aber leider nicht wie ich das Design aufpeppe. 
Das einzige, was ich weiß, ist , wie ich Trennlinien und Tabellen erstelle .

Anbei der Rohentwurf der Seite  http://humblatt.funpic.de


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. April 2012)

Maxi2202 schrieb:


> (...)


 CSS: HTML & CSS Tutorial: moderne Webseite erstellen mit CSS | deutsch - YouTube
Du bist BTW nicht allein. 


MfG
fac3l3s


----------



## milesdavis (30. April 2012)

Ich schwöre auf den Adobe Dreamweaver CS5


----------



## Maxi2202 (1. Mai 2012)

So hab jetzt mich an einem Drop-Down Menü versucht, aber wie bekomme ich die einzelnen Punkte auseinander ohne Bilder dazwischen einzufügen?
Hier die Webseite: http://humblatt.hu.funpic.de/index.html


----------



## Maxi2202 (1. Mai 2012)

Edit: Mein 100. Beitrag


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Mai 2012)

Maxi2202 schrieb:


> Edit: Mein 100. Beitrag


 Schöne Edit... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## MaNT1S (2. Mai 2012)

Maxi2202 schrieb:


> So hab jetzt mich an einem Drop-Down Menü versucht, aber wie bekomme ich die einzelnen Punkte auseinander ohne Bilder dazwischen einzufügen?
> Hier die Webseite: Humblatt - Home



mit CSS padding-left:10px; oder margin--left:10px; usw...


----------



## Maxi2202 (2. Mai 2012)

MaNT1S schrieb:


> mit CSS padding-left:10px; oder margin--left:10px; usw...


 funktioniert leider nicht.
Hier ist mein css code:


> /* css script dropdown */
> 
> ul#navi_main {
> font-family: Comic;
> ...


----------



## MaNT1S (3. Mai 2012)

ul#navi_main li {
float: left;
position: relative;
list-style-type: none;
*padding:5px;*
}

sollte gehen


----------



## Maxi2202 (3. Mai 2012)

Danke, hat geklappt. Noch ein paar Fragen: Wie kann ich die Menüpunkte noch weiter auseinander stellen und wie kann ich ein Hintergrundbild einfügen?
http://humblatt.hu.funpic.de/


----------



## Charlotte (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo @Maxi,

also ich kann euch den Zeta Producer empfehlen. Das ist ne Software mit der man eine Homepage gratis erstellen kann. Ihr braucht dann nur noch einen kostenlosen Freehoster ( da findet man ja etliche hier: 

Ach, die Software kann übrigens kostenlos und ohne Registrierung heruntergeladen werden.

Hoffe, dass ich damit weiterhelfen konnte.


----------



## Maxi2202 (4. Mai 2012)

Das Problem ist, ich will jetzt, wo ich mich in html und css eingelesen habe, auch weiterarbeiten und ide Seite selbst erstellen will


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Mai 2012)

Maxi2202 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, ich will jetzt, wo ich mich in html und css eingelesen habe, auch weiterarbeiten und ide Seite selbst erstellen will


 Was ich auch sehr löblich und richtig finde! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------

